# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Sastanak Udruge roditelja u Sarajevu 1. dio

## feri

Curke, mozete naci nesto slobodnog vremena u subotu da se vidimo i pokusamo napokon pokrenuti ovo s mrtve tacke?

Dakle, evo se prijavljujem za subotu recimo u 11h (mjesto cemo naknadno dogovoriti):

1. feri
2. ??

----------


## ally05

Svaka cast cure.  100% podrzavam vasu inicijativu!
Molila bih Vas samo da kada se dogovorite oko vremena i mjesta ako mozete bar postavite obavjest na bosanskohercegovacki porodicni forum www.bebano.com

Mi smo tu imali veoma slicnu diskusiju i anketu gdje se 12 korisnika foruma izjasnilo da bi aktivno ucestvovalo u osnivanju udruzenja roditelja u bih.  Jos uvijek su zainteresirani ali niko da napravi prvi korak....pa vjerujem da bi Vam se svi rado pridruzili.

http://www.bebano.com/bb/viewtopic.p...ighlight=#5045

Hvala i samo naprijed!  Bit ce ovdje nesto   :D

----------


## white_musk

> Curke, mozete naci nesto slobodnog vremena u subotu da se vidimo i pokusamo napokon pokrenuti ovo s mrtve tacke?
> 
> Dakle, evo se prijavljujem za subotu recimo u 11h (mjesto cemo naknadno dogovoriti):
> 
> 1. feri
> 2. ??


ja bi vrlo rado, ali meni vikend ne odgovara nikako jer radim vikendom.

meni puno više odgovaraju radni dani :/

----------


## Makano

Eee ovako....nije bitno da se odmah svi sastanemo, bitno je poceti. 

1. feri
2. Makano
3??

Ovaj post cu kopirati i na topik za osnivanje udruzenja za borbu protiv neplodnosti i na bebano.com, da ne tipkam tri puta.

Uglavnom , sinoc sam dobila pozitivan odgovor od CCI ( centar civilnih inicijativa) da bi bili spremni pomoci nam u osnivanju udruzenja. Kratko sam objasnila da postoje osobe u BiH zaintresovane da se bore protiv neplodnosti, za bolje uslove roditeljstva, za promociju dojenja i sl. i da nam je tesko krenuti sa mrtve tacke. Nisu specificirani nikakvi posebni detalji jer to ne mogu ja sama.
CCI je osnivac i GROZDA i imaju veliko iskustvo u radu NGO, dobru infrastrukturu i sl. Obecali su da ce me pozvati u petak i eventualno pozvati njihovu pravnicu koja bi mogla dati konkretan prijedlog i pomoci u tom dijelu procesa osnivanja NGO.
Mozda postoji mogucnost i da pocnemo djelovati kao dio njih, ne znam.....ma bitno je samo poceti.

Vjerujem da svi mi imamo dosta razlicitih vidjenja kako bi sve to trebalo izgledati, ali bitno je da nam je cilj isti i da te razlicitosti mogu biti samo nas plus.

Vec ranije sam rekla da mozemo imati i podrsku TV-a, ali i o tome treba da se dogovorimo.

Nije bitno ni kako cemo se zvati, to ce se vec dogovoriti   :Love:  

Eto....dajte da pokazemo barem da smo ozbiljni po pitanju udruzivanja   :Heart:

----------


## feri

Ok, onda, recimo u petak (sutra) oko 18 h??

----------


## bera

evo i ja se prijavljujem rado ću konstruktivno raspravljati   :D

----------


## white_musk

> Ok, onda, recimo u petak (sutra) oko 18 h??


feri, ako ikakao uspijem skontat čuvanje Isaa, javim ti se i dolazim  :Love:

----------


## feri

> feri prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ok, onda, recimo u petak (sutra) oko 18 h??
> 
> 
> feri, ako ikakao uspijem skontat čuvanje Isaa, javim ti se i dolazim


  :Embarassed:  A ja mislila da idemo s djecom (bar ovom mladjom)    :Preskace uze:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  feri prvotno napisa
> ...


pa onda odlično. ja sam za za  :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

Ja radim svaki dan do 5 i dodjem kuci u pola 6.
Mislim da je i kod Feri slicno....i kod vecine nas koji radimo.
WM, pretpostavljam da ne radis vikendom od ujutro do navece pa bi bilo super da se pokusamo uklopiti u neki termin vikendom.
Recimo subota oko 18h?

Ovo nije pod moranje, ako ste vi svi za radni dan, dogovarajte se a ja cu se uklapati...

----------


## Makano

I ja sam za subotu u 18h

----------


## bera

ali da dovedemo bebache neka se malo druže

----------


## Njojza

> ali da dovedemo bebache neka se malo druže


cuj me draga moja, F svakako ne ide nigdje bez mene pa ce me dovesti  i tada  :Grin:

----------


## Makano

Ne znam da li da povedem svoju princezu...mislim prelijepa je pa ne bismo da vasim princevima lomimo srca na prvom date-u  :Laughing:  
Salim se naravno.....dolazimo...samo recite gdje...  :Love:

----------


## bera

nisam ni sumnjala   :Kiss:

----------


## feri

wm, pliz oglasi se da li moze u subotu u 18?

Ako moze, da se poredamo na spisak, provjerimo brojno stanje   :Grin:   pa da vidimo adekvatan prostor.

----------


## bera

> Ne znam da li da povedem svoju princezu...mislim prelijepa je pa ne bismo da vasim princevima lomimo srca na prvom date-u  
> Salim se naravno.....dolazimo...samo recite gdje...


  :Smile:   makano, morali bi mi i priju prvo čekirat   :Laughing:  da sagledamo sve aspekte moguće veze   :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

joj cure ja vam se gubim od bolova

(zubna gangrena u najgorem stadiju i gnojni proces nosnih sinusa  :Crying or Very sad:  )

mislim da do subote neću "stat na noge"  :Sad:

----------


## Njojza

> joj cure ja vam se gubim od bolova
> 
> (zubna gangrena u najgorem stadiju i gnojni proces nosnih sinusa  )
> 
> mislim da do subote neću "stat na noge"


bas mi je zao, kako tebe uvijek nesto strefi kad trebamo da se vidimo?  :Crying or Very sad: 
nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti pa da se vidimo uskoro
svakako cemo te obavjstiti sta smo brbljale    :Love: 

ili da odgodimo za slijedecu subotu? 
cure javite se

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj cure ja vam se gubim od bolova
> 
> (zubna gangrena u najgorem stadiju i gnojni proces nosnih sinusa  )
> 
> mislim da do subote neću "stat na noge" 
> 
> ...


meni odgovara bilo kakv razlog da se vidim s tobom  :Love:  

a što se tiče sastanka, samo odradite što prije, barem taj PRVI!, a onda ćemo ja i ti telefonirat.  :Wink:

----------


## feri

Glasam da odgodimo. Ja sam malo zeznula sto sam napisala tako u zadnji cas pa neke mame nece stici ni da procitaju post.

Dakle,

Nominujem sljedeci datum: 02.12.2006. u 18 sati

Javljajte se:

1. Feri 
2.   :Smile:  ...

----------


## Njojza

ma dajjjjjjj 2.12 ne mogu da sam pita
radni dan mi je,a i rodjendan mi je   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> ma dajjjjjjj 2.12 ne mogu da sam pita
> radni dan mi je,a i rodjendan mi je


sad ja to htjedoh napisat  :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

a da ti dođemo na rođendan  :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

> a da ti dođemo na rođendan


naci ces ti vec neki razlog da ne dodjes   :Razz:  
bujrum   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a da ti dođemo na rođendan 
> 
> 
> naci ces ti vec neki razlog da ne dodjes   
> bujrum


  :Razz:  
 :Razz:

----------


## feri

> ma dajjjjjjj 2.12 ne mogu da sam pita
> radni dan mi je,a i rodjendan mi je


Predji kod nas u firmu.   :Love:   Mi ne radimo subotom  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

> Predji kod nas u firmu.    Mi ne radimo subotom


pa ne moras i javno da me muntas   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## bera

kako smo krenule nećemo se naći ni za dvije sedmice......a što ne bi neka nedjelja ujutro, meni dino uglavnom spava oko 12-13 sati pa bi se nešto možda moglo iznaći, ako ste da žrtvujete 2-3 nedjeljna sata

----------


## white_musk

onda će bit na moj rođendan, ali možemo komotno, jer ja i Njojza se nalazimo SAMO na moj rođendan  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

> onda će bit na moj rođendan, ali možemo komotno, jer ja i Njojza se nalazimo SAMO na moj rođendan


hoces da kazes da onaj jedan put sto sam te vidjela na 10 minuta da ti je bio rodjendan?  ma dajjjjjjjj  :? 
kako se ja ne sjecam
a od tada se vjesto skrivas   :Grin:

----------


## Makano

> joj cure ja vam se gubim od bolova
> 
> (zubna gangrena u najgorem stadiju i gnojni proces nosnih sinusa  )
> 
> mislim da do subote neću "stat na noge"


Samo ti dodji....evo imaces me za sve potrebne stomatoloske tretmane...taman ja ponijela iglice da ti malo sirim kanale....
Ja nisam za odgadjanje, uvijek ce biti nesto...ali necemo "godinovcati"...jedan sat-dva....ni prvi korak nije trcanje, tek nesigurni koracaj-dva

----------


## feri

Daklem, /vec sam sama sebi smijesma sa ovim spiskom/ ali ovako:

Sastanak u *subotu 25.11.2006.* u *18:00* u Hrasnom, *caffe Crtic* (neboder - neki - na Trgu Heroja).

1. Njojza
2. Makano
3. bera
4. feri
5. ...

Idemo probati doci tamo sa djecom jer imaju igraonicu (nadati se da je iole uslovna).

 :Teletubbies:   nastavite dalje...

----------


## palčica

ja bih rado dosla, ali necu biti u sarajevu preko vikenda!! u svakom slucaju, raspolozena sam da ucestvujem i nadam se da cu moci doci kad se sljedeci put budete sastajale!!

do tada...

----------


## bera

dogovoreno, valjda ću ga naći!

----------


## Njojza

> dogovoreno, valjda ću ga naći!


hoces broj mog mob, ako ne budes mogla naci, zovi pa ti objasnim?

----------


## bera

ako nije problem, vrlo rado   :Smile:

----------


## Adisa

> Daklem, /vec sam sama sebi smijesma sa ovim spiskom/ ali ovako:
> 
> Sastanak u *subotu 25.11.2006.* u *18:00* u Hrasnom, *caffe Crtic* (neboder - neki - na Trgu Heroja).
> 
> 1. Njojza
> 2. Makano
> 3. bera
> 4. feri
> 5. ...
> ...


Jam za ali gdje nađe neboder na Trgu Tita ti!!!  :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
I ja vodim klince ... "mlogo" smo jaki. hihi

----------


## Njojza

kako bona ne bila gdje neboder?
pa ja odrasla u komsiluku   :Grin:  
veliki neboder preko puta osnovne skole Hrasno (nekadasnje Ivan Goran Kovacic)...sve ti je to trg   :Grin:

----------


## Adisa

1. Njojza 
2. Makano 
3. bera 
4. feri 
5. Adisa
6.

----------


## Mufi

1. Njojza 
2. Makano 
3. bera 
4. feri 
5. Adisa 
6. Mufi
7.

----------


## Njojza

:D bra'o majtoreeeeeeee rekao bi Faris
Mufi dobrodosla, napokon   :Heart:

----------


## Mufi

bra'o majtoreeeeeeee rekao bi Faris 
Mufi dobrodosla, napokon 


Hvala stara,  :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

Jao cure kako bih i ja voljela doći ali ne mogu jer sam u Mostaru  :Crying or Very sad:  . 
Pišite kako je prošao prvi sastanak.
U potpunosti vas podržavam i čim se vrnem na posao u Sarajevo (u 2.mjesecu) aktivno vam se pridružujem.

----------


## Njojza

Sva sreca zvala sam Crtic. Cure za veceras otpada ta lokacija.
Crtic ima danas i sutra proslave rodjendana, tako da nista od toga...

Ima li ko neku pametnu brzinsku ideju? Da se ipak nadjemo veceras.
Ja sam na Dobrinji a koliko znam kod nas nema nista slicno....

----------


## Makano

E pravo mi je zao sto je otpao sinosnji plan.
Ipak nadam se da nas to nece obeshrabriti i da cemo uspjeti dogovoriti neki novi termin.
Iskreno, pozvala bih vas sve kod mene, ali trenutno smo kod mojih roditelja, stan se renovira  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nadam se da je nasa zelja istinski jaka i da necemo odustati. Malo sam postidjena jer sam vidjela da su jucer fondacija CURE imale u Sarajevu promotivne aktivnosti protiv nasilja u porodici . Najavljuju da je to pocetak akcije 16 dana volonterizma i da ce se svaki dan baviti nekim od problema naseg drustva. Zao mi je sto se nismo uspjeli ogranizirati, pa mozda od njih u ovim danima traziti podrsku.

Evo jutros gledam i reprizu neke emisije na TVSA o trudnoci, patologiji trudnoce i sl. Opet su spomenute stvari koje se ticu svih nas. 

Raspisah se....a da ne duzim.....hocemo li novi dogovor?  :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

> Raspisah se....a da ne duzim.....hocemo li novi dogovor?


Ja predlažem četvrtak ili petak u 17.00 jer sam ta dva dana u Sarajevu u to vrijeme.

----------


## Mukica

evo cure vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se uspijete sastat

----------


## MAJOLINA

za novi termin!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Adisa

I kakva je situacija kad se nalazimo?  :Smile:

----------


## Makano

> ma dajjjjjjj 2.12 ne mogu da sam pita
> radni dan mi je,a i rodjendan mi je


pa sretan rodjendan Njojza....zazeli jednu rodjendansku, jedno malo, malecko udruzenje  :Saint:

----------


## white_musk

> Njojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma dajjjjjjj 2.12 ne mogu da sam pita
> radni dan mi je,a i rodjendan mi je  
> 
> 
> pa sretan rodjendan Njojza....zazeli jednu rodjendansku, jedno malo, malecko udruzenje


a da prvo zaželi jedan mali sastanak  :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

pobicu vas ko zeceve   :Grin:  
kao da ja ne zelim sastanak, jel?   :Razz:  
po meni je jasna situacija, ako zelimo voditi djecu sa sobom imamo samo 2 solucije
1. planina
2. igraona

ako necemo voditi djecu sa sobom, onda mozemo u bilo koju kafanu gdje muzika nije preglasna
ako budemo cekali da se svi izdogovaraju, necemo nikad
dakle, prvo prijedlog gdje a onda termin kad...po mogucnosti da bude ove godine   :Grin:  

3. hvala za cestitku :namig:

----------


## apricot

Njojza, imaš pravo... Od prevelikih dogovora, nikakve koristi.
Neka netko izbaci datum, pa tko može - može, tko ne može - moći će neki drugi put.
Nema tog datuma koji će baš svima odgovarati.

----------


## Njojza

i smatram da je ipak bolje, za pocetak,  da se nadjemo bez djece, jer cemo se jedino tako moci usresrediti na cilj, a to je osnivanje udruge

----------


## laky

pozdrav i vibre za što prije sastanak pa da i mi kad dobijemo bebaće dodamo članstvo.mi smo ječe startale,dogovorile par sitnica,smjernice ,pojele ne izostavne ćevape /hvala WW/ ,uslikale se btw.za naredne generacije .
 :D  :D 
Bilo je predivno

P.S. napunile baterije za dalje!

----------


## laky

opet moja brzopletost juče=ječe.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> i smatram da je ipak bolje, za pocetak,  da se nadjemo bez djece, jer cemo se jedino tako moci usresrediti na cilj, a to je osnivanje udruge


i ja se slažem sa Njojzom, ja sam za subotu ujutru( samo tad ne radim) u Kupu oko 10.30

----------


## Makano

Moze ovako ?:
1. Njojza (  malo starija   :Razz: , ma ja samo cestitala , a za udruzenje dodala da me ne ruze sto sam off topic )
2. White_musk
3. Makano
4?

subota ( 9.12.) u 10 i 30.....u Kupu ( samo jos objasnite gdje je to)

----------


## Njojza

Kup je na dobrinji, objasnim ti ja...

----------


## bera

1. Njojza 
2. White_musk
3. Makano
4. bera, ako muž bude slobodan, jer nemam gdje ostaviti dinu (ipak bi voljela doći pa ako se možemo prošvercati nas dvoje)

----------


## white_musk

> 1. Njojza 
> 2. White_musk
> 3. Makano
> 4. bera, ako muž bude slobodan, jer nemam gdje ostaviti dinu (ipak bi voljela doći pa ako se možemo prošvercati nas dvoje)


ma može, ja jedva čekam da ga malo izgnjavim(ako mama bude dala  :Grin:  )

----------


## Njojza

pa naravno da mozes voditi dijete, ja sam rekla da glasam da ne vodimo djecu jer po mom misljenju onda ganjamo veci prostor, pa igraonicu, pa moze, ne moze....i to ode u nedogled
a onda cemo se ganjat i igrat s njima umjesto da pricamo o "poslu"   :Grin:  
naravno, da cu i ja povest F ako MM bude radio....

----------


## white_musk

ja sa Isaom ne bi vas ni vidjela 100% kad bi mi u  krilu sjedile   :No-no:

----------


## bera

:Kiss:  white musk, mama će dati ali pitanje je hoće li dino dati  
 :Kiss:  njojza, ma znam da bi bilo ako ništa jednostavnije prvo se naći bez djece, MM bi inače trebao biti slobodan ovu subotu, ali pošto je sada ludnica na poslu često mu ukinu te slobodne subote (ko' privatnik), ok onda super, vidimo se akobogda u subotu

----------


## Mukica

pa nadjite se kod nekog doma, na kafi

----------


## mamma san

> pa nadjite se kod nekog doma, na kafi


hehehe...eto ti novog problema.....  :Grin:  

Najbolje je da nema dogovora, već sastanak gdje i kada u toliko sati, sa ili bez djece. Dolazak obavezan...ili Njojza lovi zečeve...  :Grin:

----------


## bera

moja vrata su uvijek otvorena za sve   :Yes:

----------


## Njojza

> moja vrata su uvijek otvorena za sve


suti bona ne bila ne znas sta govoris, kad ti nahrupi krdo razularenih zena, napisat ces na vratima "I am currently out of office"   :Laughing:  

nemas valjda stadion u kuci da svi mozemo stat?   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

gdje nam je ona šašava   :Heart:   gigamama?
dugo je nisam vidjela, a mislim da su ona i njezin muž dušu dali za sudjelovanje u jednoj ovakvoj stvari...

----------


## Njojza

i ja se pitam....nema je poprilicno dugo a ja nemam broj da je prozovem
ima li neko?

----------


## apricot

imam ja   :Razz:

----------


## Njojza

pa daj na pp ili joj posalji sms da dodje   :Razz:

----------


## feri

Ja se necu upisivati na spisak za svaki slucaj /da stvar ne propadne   :Laughing:  / a i dosadilo mi je   :Razz:   no dolazim svakako.

----------


## Njojza

> Ja se necu upisivati na spisak za svaki slucaj /da stvar ne propadne   / a i dosadilo mi je    no dolazim svakako.


sta ima dosadilo   :Razz:

----------


## slonić tonić

> Neka netko izbaci datum, pa tko može - može, tko ne može - moći će neki drugi put.


Ja sam bila izbacila datum ali nitko nije našao za shodno da reagira.
Pitam se jel to udruga par mama ili svih nas  :?

----------


## Njojza

slonic, sorry, ja sam fakat fulala tvoj post....
a ne znam kako neko drugi nije primjetio
kad si ti u SA? ovaj cetvrtak i petak?

----------


## feri

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neka netko izbaci datum, pa tko može - može, tko ne može - moći će neki drugi put.
> 
> 
> Ja sam bila izbacila datum ali nitko nije našao za shodno da reagira.
> Pitam se jel to udruga par mama ili svih nas  :?


Sorry to ti je bilo bas u trenutku kad je bas propalo toliko dogovora   :Crying or Very sad:  ... sad smo opet odmorile malo pa cemo valjda ovaj put uspjeti.
Vidi mozes li se uklopiti ikako, molim te   :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

Ma nažalost ne mogu se nikako uklopiti ovaj vikend. 
Ja sam u SA opet 14. i 15. i eventualno 16.12.

----------


## slonić tonić

Držim vam fige da vam ovaj dogovor uspije i da napokon krenemo sa mrtve točke  :Bye:

----------


## bera

> bera prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja vrata su uvijek otvorena za sve  
> 
> 
> suti bona ne bila ne znas sta govoris, kad ti nahrupi krdo razularenih zena, napisat ces na vratima "I am currently out of office"   
> 
> nemas valjda stadion u kuci da svi mozemo stat?


hebiga nije stadion, ali znaš kako vele gdje čeljad nisu bijesna ni kuća nije tijesna, samo nemoj reći da smo još i bijesne žene   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

cure, pratim sve, moram se čuti   sa Njojzom za dodatni dogovor.
Sad hitam doktoru, da vidim ima li poboljšanja sa ovim sinusima,a imam osjećaj da me i gripica hvata :/ .Nadam se da će sve proći OK,akoBogda  :Smile:

----------


## Njojza

bera, ako smo i bijesne pelcovacemo se   :Grin:  
WM, ovaj put ti ne prolazi....ima da dodjes pa makar ja morala doc po tebe i donjeti te, pa stisni i ne dodji   :Razz:

----------


## white_musk

nijjet mi je čisto ko suza  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Prateći pomno razvoj situacije - sinula mi ideja i za ime i za sastanak.
Predlažem da se sastanak održi virtuelno, a da se udruženje zove "Minder"
 :Smile:  
A vi tamo vibrajte malo aktivnije! Neće ništa samo!

----------


## white_musk

ninet, dolaziš li ti  :Smile:

----------


## Njojza

:Laughing:  ludo luda

----------


## ninet

Ja sam već obavijestila nadležne da do kraja januara ne računaju na mene. Školujem se za glasnogovornika udruge.

----------


## white_musk

> Ja sam već obavijestila nadležne da do kraja januara ne računaju na mene. Školujem se za glasnogovornika udruge.


a ko su nadležni?
da znamo odma' ko su šefice  :Grin:

----------


## ninet

Što se mene tiče, doživotna šefica će biti ona koja uspije sazvati taj sastanak, a da ne sjedi sama za stolom.

----------


## white_musk

> Što se mene tiče, doživotna šefica će biti ona koja uspije sazvati taj sastanak


  :Yes:  



> a da ne sjedi sama za stolom.


  :Laughing:

----------


## bera

a joj ninet   :Laughing:  ipak mislim da ti ne treba školovanje, smatram da bi ti bila odličan glasnogovornik i bez škole  :D , ništa brate neka ostane subota u kupu i gotovo ko dođe dođe, pa nećemo ostati na jednom sastanku (nema odmora dok traje obnova   :Grin:  )

----------


## white_musk

kaže MM vi ko da spremate atentat pa akribično dogovarate datum, mjesto,aktere  :Grin:  , a pri tome vas strah da se sastanete(ja stalno pričam o sastnaku pa mu dojadilo)

----------


## Mukica

cure neko mora odlucit - ocete da ja?   :Grin:  

npr. ovak 

sastanak je sljedecu subotu, 09.12. u 10 sati u onoj kafani na Carsiji, Kolobara se zove mislim

pa ko dodje dobro dodje
tam mozete i s klincima, ima mjesta za skakutat

----------


## Njojza

mukice, ne mijenjaj nista jer tek onda nece niko doc 
vec smo rekli da je 9.12. u pola 11 u Kupu

vec imamo siguran dolazak

1. Makano
2. Feri
3. Mufi
4. WM
5. Bera
6. NJojza (i jos 2 njojzine prijateljice)
7. Adisa?

----------


## feri

1. Makano 
2. Feri (i Feri ce "nafatati" bar jos dvije aktivistice)
3. Mufi 
4. WM 
5. Bera 
6. NJojza (i jos 2 njojzine prijateljice) 
7. Adisa - sigurno + da nagovori Mirnu

----------


## Njojza

1. Makano 
2. Feri (i Feri ce "nafatati" bar jos dvije aktivistice)
3. Mufi 
4. WM 
5. Bera 
6. NJojza (i jos 1 njojzina prijateljica) 
7. Adisa
8. Mirna

Mirna dolazi sigurno, ona je u moje 2 prijateljice   :Grin:

----------


## Leki

Evo vam moja moralna podrska da se konacno stvar pokrene!

----------


## Makano

Sad neka ostane subota 9.12 u 10 30h u Kupu....a neki od narednih sastanaka pucamo u hercegovinu....samo za slonic tonica i leki   :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

ja samo da potvrdim svoj dolazak,akoBogda :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

> Sad neka ostane subota 9.12 u 10 30h u Kupu....a neki od narednih sastanaka pucamo u hercegovinu....samo za slonic tonica i leki


zdogovreno  :Smile:   i molim vas nemojte pomjerat termin, to je jedini koji mi je slobodan u cijelom vikendu

----------


## mljekarica

1. Makano 
2. Feri (i Feri ce "nafatati" bar jos dvije aktivistice) 
3. Mufi 
4. WM 
5. Bera 
6. NJojza (i jos 1 njojzina prijateljica) 
7. Adisa 
8. Mirna 
9. hmmm... mi jos dojimo intenzivno, a tu su i ono starije dvoje. Nema sansi da dodjem. Ali od mene podrska - Osim moralne, moze i logisticka, organizaciona, ostalo.
Puno srece

----------


## slonić tonić

> Sad neka ostane subota 9.12 u 10 30h u Kupu....a neki od narednih sastanaka pucamo u hercegovinu....samo za slonic tonica i leki


 :D jupi yes,yes :D 

Danas sam čula jedan biser od mame 2 djece: ja se jadna trudila da dojim jer su me nafilovali da je dojenje nešto, ma niđe veze  :Coffee:  .
A ja na to :shock:  :shock: i: ma bona nema ništa važnije od dojenja djeteta, znaš li ti koliko to vrijedi za djete i bla,bla,bla....... a ona me gleda k'o luđakinju  :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Imam osjećaj da je ovdje u Mostaru fora da ne dojiš, a ako dojiš si bezveze (objese ti se sise, ne vratiš liniju brzo.....i sl.)

Tako da: *Žene moramo hitno, hitno u akciju da prosvijetlimo buduće mame o važnosti dojenja (između ostalog)*.

----------


## white_musk

> Sad neka ostane subota 9.12 u 10 30h u Kupu....a neki od narednih sastanaka pucamo u hercegovinu....samo za slonic tonica i leki


 ja sam za  :Smile:  
na voz i za mostar, a kad tamo stignemo pun voz djece koja doje  :Razz:

----------


## slonić tonić

> na voz i za mostar, a kad tamo stignemo pun voz djece koja doje


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Makano

Vidimo se sutra  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

jap  :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

samo se brinem ima' u Kupu kesten pirea  :Cekam:

----------


## apricot

> samo se brinem ima' u Kupu kesten pirea


jel ti to tražiš razlog da ne dođeš?
 :Razz:

----------


## white_musk

:Razz:

----------


## bera

> samo se brinem ima' u Kupu kesten pirea


ima ima i to odličan, ništa nije prepušteno slučaju   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

:Razz:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo se brinem ima' u Kupu kesten pirea 
> 
> 
> ima ima i to odličan, ništa nije prepušteno slučaju


eh super :D 

ja volim sve iz Kup-a

(idem sad da smislim sljedeći razlog  :Grin:  )

----------


## white_musk

bera, vodiš li Dinu?  :Love:

----------


## bera

99,9% dolazimo u punom sastavu (dino i mama)  :D

----------


## white_musk

cool 8)

----------


## Njojza

ja dolazim sa F
ne radim   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

ja dolazim sama, Isa ide sa Emirom u kino(imaju svoju tzv. "mušku" subotu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Njojza

Necete vjerovati, odrzali smo sastanak!
Kojeg li uspjeha   :Grin:  
Ruku na srce ja sam vise vremena provela u ganjanju Farisa...
Razdjelili smo zadatke. 
Pise se statut koji ce biti nadam se bzo gotov.
WM ce pripremiti izvjestaj sa sastanka i raspitati se o prostoru za udrugu, iako smo se slozile da nam prostor nece bas tako skoro trebati.
Moja malenkost mora dodatno da se raspita o edukacijama (apri i ivarice, ocekujte da vam dosadjujem)
Feri je vec pripremila "nas forum" pa uskoro ocekujte da cemo tamo postati te poceti oformljavati zvancini web site.
Ime jos nismo skontali jer je jedino WM imala prijedlog da bude "roza".
Doduse, imamo jos prijedlog za "kengur" koji asocira i na trudnocu, majcinstvo te brigu majke o djetetu....
Meni je jako drago da smo se napokon skupile te da sam upoznala i Makano i Beru (imaju predivnu djecu, a Dino me je posbno odusevio sa svojom emotivnoscu i izlivima njeznosti   :Heart:  )
WM nam se dotjerala kao lampa (pa cemo i slikice jednom objaviti) a Makano je meni rekla da me zamisljala puno stroziju   :Laughing:  eto, ispadoh i babaroga   :Razz:  

ovo samo ukratko a nas zapisnicar ce se javiti naknadno   :Love:

----------


## apricot

a kladila sam se sama sa sobom da ćete samo jesti...
 :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

e bas mi je drago sto si iygubial opkladu   :Wink:  
za cudo, niko nista nije jeo

----------


## bera

> a kladila sam se sama sa sobom da ćete samo jesti...


  :Laughing:  nažalost to nismo uspjeli, dino je cijelo vrijeme pokušavao uganjati farisa da se igraju   :Laughing:  , ja i kao da nisam bila na sastanku, moraću čekati zapisnik da vidim šta su pričale jer sam cijelo vrijeme trčala za dinom...međutim izgleda da je na meni da nam tražim "štele", kako za prostor tako i za lovu...evo već sam pričala sa MM koji je dobar sa načelnikom općine pa ćemo ga "uhvatiti", a kako i on ima malu bebu mislim da ćemo uspjeti. Drago mi je da sam sviju upoznala i sve su drugačije nego sam zamišljala. Sljedeći put ne gine slikanje, a posebno sa wm   :Heart: , evo dino spava dubokim snom pun je utisaka, faris mu je glavni

----------


## white_musk

ja ispado faca i po   :Laughing:  

sastanak je bio i ja sam zadovoljna  :Smile:  .
Uz 5-toro djece u slastičarnici, mi se nismo ni sjetile kolača koliko smo žustro rašpale na našem planu i programu.
*Makano*, ima djevojčicu koja je definitivno osvojila moje srce(već sam si zapikirala snahu  :Grin:  ), a mama  je mlada, ekspeditivna i jako lijepa  :Smile:  
*feri*,spada u karizmatične osobe koje kad jednom sretneš više ne zaboravljaš i puna je neke harmonije i pozitivne energije  :Heart:  
*naše pravnice*su dobile jako težak posao, ali ja sam sigurna da će one to super odraditi  :Smile:  
*Njojza* i *bera* su bile megasimpatične ganjajući dinu i farisa i pokušavajući biti full u toku  :Laughing:  
Imamo zapisnik, imamo čak i neke već odrađene stavri(feri Makano  :Love:  ),imamo plan za sljedeći sastank, ugovoren termin za  sljedeći sastanak i hrpu obaveza.
Jedva čekam da vam prezentiramo naš prospekt i naš logo  :Smile:  
Moj prijedlog je bio "Rosa"  dakle ne roza, jer roza je boja, a Rosa je ruža(simboliku budem objasnila drugi put  :Wink:  ).
Upoznala divne osobe,uživala u prelijepoj djeci,gustirala kvalitetan razgovor,došla kući barem mrvu pametnija nego što sam izašla iz nje.Šta mi treba više  :Heart:  

[/b]

----------


## white_musk

> Sljedeći put ne gine slikanje, a posebno sa wm  ,


  :Love:

----------


## Mufi

Drago mi je da smo se konačno našle i da smo razgovarale.

Prijatno sam iznenađena sa okupljenom družinom. I mislim da će biti nešto od nas   :Grin:  
Feri i Njojzu poznajem godinama, a ostatak družine me stvarno iznenadio, i neću puno o mamama, da se ne zapričamo  :Wink:  kao što je to bilo danas, i ovo mi je definitivno prvi put za 17 godina da budem u Kupu i ne pojedem ništa slatko.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Dakle za naredni sastanak biće pripremljen statut i odluka o osnivanju, cure to bi  trebala da bude naša osnivačka skupština. :D

----------


## Makano

> a kladila sam se sama sa sobom da ćete samo jesti...


eee, ova ti je dobra....ali za ovaj susret smo pazile na "prvi dojam"....nema smisla da neku mozda buducu priju prepadnem punih usta, sa tragovima slaga po obrazima i mrvicama po dzemperu  :Razz:  

 Jeste, svi su mi izgledali mnogo drugaciji od zamisljenog..mada ne mogu reci da sam sad imala neku posebnu viziju likova..... Ipak je mnogo drugacije kad vidis istinski osmjeh, a ne smajlija (nadam se da razumijete)...onako prije sam vas sve zamisljala celave, tackastih ociju , sa kezom ili isplazenim jezicima   :Grin:   :Heart:  
 Salu na stranu, mogu reci da sam sretna sto smo se susrele i konacno zagrizle....  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

> Dakle za naredni sastanak biće pripremljen statut i odluka o osnivanju, cure to bi  trebala da bude naša osnivačka skupština. :D


ja kad sam ovo pročitala,srce samo što mi nije iskočilo od emocija  :Smile:  

*Mufi*  :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

Tako mi je drago što ste se uspjele sastati  :D 
A tako mi je žao što ja nisam mogla doći  :Crying or Very sad:  šmrc,šmrc

Nadam se da ću na sljedeći sastanak, odnosno _osnivačku skupštinu_  :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:   moći doći

ili da vi dođete u Mostar   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## slonić tonić

P.S. već sam MM objavila : dragi ja ću ti kada se vratim u Sarajevo biti član udruge roditelja kao što je u HR Roda :D

----------


## ms. ivy

> Dakle za naredni sastanak biće pripremljen statut i odluka o osnivanju, cure to bi  trebala da bude naša osnivačka skupština.


cure, čestitam!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Leki

Ajde, konacno ste se uspjele naci  :D 
Potrudit cu se da i ja dodjem na sljedeci sastanak, naravno, pod uslovom da ne zavali snijeg s vase strane Ivana  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

Cure ČESTITAM! :D

----------


## slonić tonić

> Ajde, konacno ste se uspjele naci  :D 
> Potrudit cu se da i ja dodjem na sljedeci sastanak, naravno, pod uslovom da ne zavali snijeg s vase strane Ivana


A bolje da one dođu na našu stranu Ivana :D

----------


## Leki

> Leki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajde, konacno ste se uspjele naci  :D 
> Potrudit cu se da i ja dodjem na sljedeci sastanak, naravno, pod uslovom da ne zavali snijeg s vase strane Ivana 
> 
> 
> A bolje da one dođu na našu stranu Ivana :D


 :D 

btw, jesu li pocela snizenja u Mostaru

----------


## Makano

Jel' se vidimo sutra?  :Smile:

----------


## slonić tonić

> Jel' se vidimo sutra?


Kad, gdje, u koliko sati?

----------


## Njojza

pa trebali bi ali evo niko ni habera   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Makano

Pa zato i pitam......sto se mene tice moze ostati isto mjesto, isto vrijeme...
U Kupu U 10 i30?

----------


## bera

haberala bih ja da imam kada, nego ja nažalost čisto sumnjam da ću moći doći (iako je ovo bitan sastanak) jer MM radi, a ja ne bih opet sa dinom dolazila jer i prošlog puta kao ni da nisam bila (pogotovo ako mu bude drug Fajis   :Love:  ), ako uspijem pronaći drugu soluciju doći ću

----------


## Mufi

Evo da se i ja tuspasim.

Dakle u Kup-u u 10:30h sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## Njojza

cut cu se s feri, da vidim sta je s njom i vidimo se u pola 11 u kupu.

----------


## white_musk

mene je cure uhvatilo u leđima i ne mogu ustat'  :Sad:  

vidimo se drugi put ako Bog da  :Kiss:

----------


## Njojza

e sta tebe sve nece strefit  :/ 
ukratko:
imali smo sastanak, statut gotov, ciljevi napisani...
oko imena smo se slozili
URA - udruzenje roditelja u akciji 
kome se ne svidja ima pravo zalbe u narednih pola sata  :Razz:  
slijedi nam jos jedan sastanak da oformimo upravni odbor a onda regitracija
do tada pojacana komunikacija mailovima i rjesavanje potrebne papirologije sa advokatom
to ce pisat Mufi jer sam ja antitalenat za pisanje   :Grin:  

sve u svemu jos malo, nadam se, a onda ima da crknemo radeci   :Grin:   :D

----------


## slonić tonić

> imali smo sastanak, statut gotov, ciljevi napisani...


 :D  :D 
možel statut i ciljevi na mail 



> oko imena smo se slozili
> URA - udruzenje roditelja u akciji 
> kome se ne svidja ima pravo zalbe u narednih pola sata


prošlo mi vrijeme za žalbu  :Crying or Very sad:  
Moram priznati da mi ne zvuči nešto, ni blizu kao Roda al' valjda ću se naviknuti  :Cekam:  



> sve u svemu jos malo, nadam se, a onda ima da crknemo radeci    :D


 :D računajte na mene od 2 mjeseca :D

----------


## Njojza

dabogda ime udruzenja bilo jedino sto se nekom nece svidjeti   :Razz:  
i jednog dana se tresle gace onim guzonjama sto odlucuju o naknadama porodilja kad cuju da im se URA primakla   :Laughing:

----------


## slonić tonić

> dabogda ime udruzenja bilo jedino sto se nekom nece svidjeti


  :Razz:  



> i jednog dana se tresle gace onim guzonjama sto odlucuju o naknadama porodilja kad cuju da im se URA primakla


hip,hip URAaaaa   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> oko imena smo se slozili
> URA - udruzenje roditelja u akciji 
> kome se ne svidja ima pravo zalbe u narednih pola sata 
> 
> 
> prošlo mi vrijeme za žalbu  
> Moram priznati da mi ne zvuči nešto, ni blizu kao Roda al' valjda ću se naviknuti



potpisujem i   :Cekam:   skupa s tobom

----------


## white_musk

ako je ura u smislu sata, onda to nije bosanska riječ,pa ... :/ 

ma svejedno, neka ide sve kako treba, a ime je manje bitno(autosugestija  :Grin:  )

----------


## slonić tonić

> a ime je manje bitno


Mislim da je i ime veoma bitno jer ćemo time u startu pri djelovanju imenom učiniti bar djelić posla ako je ime zvučno i snažno. 

Nisam ovo baš sročila al nadam se da ćete razumijeti šta je pisac htio reć  :Laughing: 

A da još malo razmislimo o imenu   :Unsure:

----------


## Mufi

Statut i ciljevi će biti prosljeđeni na mailove naših članica, zato molim da mi cure prosljedite svoje mailove na PP. Usput to će vam biti prosljeđeno u narednih par dana.  :Smile: 

Slonić Toniić ima pravo, ime je jako bitno, i naravno da na osnovu njega mi ako ništa otvaramo pojedina vrata. 
RODA je RODA i treba da bude tako, egzistira i postoji već dugo, IZGRADILA SE, a nama to tek predstoji.
Također, većina je vezana za rodu  :Love:   , tako da govorimo o subjektivitetu, mnogima nam je pomogla, ali to joj je i bila svrha zar ne?
I naravno da ne zvučimo kao RODA, jer to nismo. RODA je naša inspiracija, nju će da nosi svaka od nas u sebi, i kad bude teško uvjek je tu da kaže da ima dalje i da se može.  :Kiss: 

Dalje što se tiče imena kroz topik koji je Njojza otvorila imali smo jako puno prijedloga,  u jednom momentu iskreno ne znam da li smo tražili akronim, simboliku ili nešto svojstveno BiH.

I hajde cure da uradimo to pa ćemo da pravimo saveze   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   a ime je manje bitno
> 
> 
> Mislim da je i ime veoma bitno jer ćemo time u startu pri djelovanju imenom učiniti bar djelić posla ako je ime zvučno i snažno. 
> 
> Nisam ovo baš sročila al nadam se da ćete razumijeti šta je pisac htio reć 
> ...


pa zbog toga sam napisala autosugestija u zagradi, jer nastojim samu sebe ubjedit  :Kiss:

----------


## Makano

Naziv URA- udruzenje "roditeljska akcija" je usvojen jednoglasno, od prisutnih na drugom sastanku.
Vjerujem da je i kao naziv, i kao akronim dobrog znacenja. Kompletno je, gender prihvatljivo za sve roditelje, kratko i pamtljivo.

Moze se tumaciti kao ura (sat) , vrijeme za promjene...
kao URA! uzvik radosti (kad uspijemo napraviti kakvu promjenu u nasem drustvu ....
daje mogucnost slaganja drugih izvedenih rijeci koje bi oznacavale nase pojedine akcije , ne znam, npr. B-ura, URAdi i ti, i sl.

Ostaje da se provjeri da ne postoji nista registrovano pod tim imenom.....u slucaju da bude, nastavit cemo dikusiju o prijedlozima....zasad, prikupljajte mailove, adrese, imena i sl. osoba koje bi mozda bile zaintresovane da budu clanovi ovog udruzenja, i da prisustvuju osnivackoj skupstini   :Love:

----------


## Makano

Za sve zaintresovane: posaljite mail adresu na PP ,i eventualno podatke iz kojeg ste dijela BiH, koji su konkretni problemi koji vas muce kao roditelja, sta biste mijenjali......takve stvari su vazne vec sada dok je statut za registraciju udruzenje u fazi izrade (do narednog sastanka za tri sedmice). 
Mozda ne bi bilo lose da napisete i sta ste po zanimanju i kako biste mogli pomoci ili ucestvovati u radu udruzenja...

Mozemo mi diskutovati i na forumu, ali nisu svi roditelji sa ovog foruma pa je mnogo lakse komunicirati mailom. Plan je dobiti mail adresu udruzenja , te sastaviti mailing listu zaintresovanih za  clanstvo.

----------


## apricot

Čestitam na imenu!
Samo naprijed!

----------


## ms. ivy

hura za ura-u!  :D

----------


## MAJOLINA

Čestitke za ime. Drago mi je da ste se konačno uspjeli dogovoriti.

----------


## mamed

samo da vas sve toplo pozdravim,
konacno sam pridruzena :D  pa i ovim putem mozemo komunicirati.
vec tri godine posjecujem rodu i ovaj forum,pa je nekako bio red da 
se i pridruzim.
jos da kazem da je sastank u subotu bilo bas produktivan i da cemo aBd
ubrzo registrovati nase udruzenje i aktivnije se ukljuciti u kreiranje odnosa drzave prema djeci,roditeljima itd.

 :Kiss:  svima i vidimo se na narednom sastanku

----------


## Mufi

Dobro nam došla   :Love:  

Za ostale ovo je naša pravnica   :Wink:

----------


## Njojza

bra'o maj(s)toreeeeeeeeeeeee
zaista je bilo vrijeme da se registrujes  :Razz:  
dobrodosla i dugo nam (p)ostala (sto bi rekla wewa)   :Grin:

----------


## pikulica

:Klap:  za ime!

----------


## mamed

hvala ,
drage moje
sad mozemo skupa  :Preskace uze:  
moje zlato 
vec je budno i na ciki  :Smile:  dok mama tipka

----------


## Kaća

mamed , dobrodošla!!
 :Grin:  [/url]

----------


## slonić tonić

Dobro nam došla mamed :D

----------


## Makano

I ?......jel' se sastajemo u subotu?
Nije valjda da jos traje mamurluk od NG!!  :Razz:

----------


## bera

jel gotov statut i kada se može vidjeti rado bih ga pročitala, a ja misli da je ova subota planirana za sastanak, ako se ne varam

----------


## white_musk

Isa ima pljuskavice   :Sad:

----------


## bera

> Isa ima pljuskavice


a joj, bash mi je žao, nadam se da će uskoro biti bolje   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Makano

:Love:   saljemo hiljadu poljubaca za Isu....

evo i mi se cuvamo....culi smo za epidemiju pljuskavica...vise zbog mene nego Adne ...

----------


## Njojza

sutra, 10:30 , Kup, Dobrinja

1.Mufi
2.mamed
3.Feri
4.Njojza
5. Makano
6. Bera?

----------


## bera

> sutra, 10:30 , Kup, Dobrinja
> 
> 1.Mufi
> 2.mamed
> 3.Feri
> 4.Njojza
> 5. Makano
> 6. Bera?


akobogda, ali mislim da smo opet dvojac (dino i mama)   :Kiss:

----------


## slonić tonić

Nažalost opet ne mogu jer sam još u Mostaru.
Sutra na osnivačkoj skupštini računajte na mene (kao i da sam bila tu)  a aktivno vam se pridružujem za 2-3 tjedna kada se definitivno preseljavam u Sarajevo.

Btw. šta je sa Statutom, može li na mail? Makano, Mufi, bilo tko????

----------


## Njojza

ljudi, sutra se sve poremetilo, ja ne mogu sutra, ne moze ni mufi
posaljite mamedu na pp mail adrese da vam prolslijedi statut jer sutra ne moze ni ona.

vi ostali ako budete dolazili, javite sta ste mahalale   :Grin:

----------


## slonić tonić

Jel bi sastanak?

----------


## Njojza

nije bio sastanak

ja cu zamoli sada sve one koji su do sada ucestvovali i one koji to planiraju 
neka mi posalju svoje e.mail adrese za kontakt na moj mail
moze ukratko i cime se bave, i koju podrsku i aktivnosti s njihove strane mozemo ocekivati
mislim da je makano svojevremeno pisala istu stvar ali koliko znam ne bi nista od toga...

Sustina ovoga je da moramo brze djelovati, pojacati komunikaciju i biti efikasniji.
Nadam se velikom odzivu :D 

moj mail:
Njojza@gmail.com

hvala

----------


## emincic

Sve vas pozdravljam. Odnedavno sam na Rodi. Sve je vrlo interesantno. Nadam se da ću doći na naredni sastanak koji će biti održan u Sarajevu.

----------


## slonić tonić

Kad ćemo se sastati?
Sutra? Sljedeća subota?

----------


## Makano

Kuc, kuc....
imal' koga? ...da nismo u kakvom zimskom snu??  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

Makano, ja sam svaki dna na faxu od 8-14 možda se malko i vidimo  :Kiss:

----------


## slonić tonić

Izgleda ništa od ove naše udruge. Na početku toliko entuzijazma a sad ništa, mrtvilo.

----------


## Njojza

predlagala sam mamedu da se u subotu ili nedelju sastajemo jer se slazem da ovako necemo nigdje
statut je odavno u grubo gotov, no nikako da se finalizira (naravno da je nedosattak vremena u pitanju)
zato ce mamed danas svima vama na mail poslati statut, pripremite svoje komentare, primjedbe i sl 

za registraciju nam treba prostor, pa kako prostor za udruzenje o kojem smo govorili nije nikad obezbjedjen, niti je javljeno sta je s tim potrebni su prijedlozi.
ako neko ima neku ideju neka javi.

moje istrazivanje kaze da je URA slobodno za naziv udruzenja, dakle ne postoji niti jedna organizacija s tim imenom...
jos jednom cemo provjeriti

if you need any aditional informations, please do not hesitate to contact me  
 :Grin:  


slonic, entuzijazam nije nestao, samo je jako tesko okupiti sve za pocetak...
mislim kad "otcepimo" da ce sve biti lako

----------


## Makano

Nije da se nista ne radi...svaki pocetak je tezak. Nekada se previse stvari desava odjednom i covjek mora napraviti prioritete.
Evo priznajem......koliko je samo vremena proslo od kada mi je mamed poslala statut , a nisam ga stigla ni detaljno procitati...tek letimicno.
Sorry, dijete mi je dobilo pljuskavice, a uz moju trudnocu.....opstenarodno veselje....


Sto se tice adrese URA-e, to ne mora uopste biti nikakve posebne prostorije. Udruzenje gradjana se moze registrovati na privatnoj adresi. Mislim da je najbolje da to onda bude kucna adresa predsjednika(ce) udruzenja. Ili bilo koja adresa nekog od nas....


U slucaju da vam se to ne svidja.....postoji neki mali prostor u Logavinoj (stari grad), ali bismo za to trebali odvojiti neku sumu (receno mi je "simbolicno, dogovorit cemo se" ).

Treca stvar, da bismo imali web stranicu trebamo "malo sajber spejsa" , sto preko UTIC-a kosta nekih 50-tak KM. E sad, da bi to bila bas stranica URA-e trebamo imati registraciju, ili opet ici na privatno ime, da ubrzamo malo stvari. Imamo ponudu za besplatnan dizajn web-a.


Eto toliko za sada.....   :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

> Sto se tice adrese URA-e, to ne mora uopste biti nikakve posebne prostorije. Udruzenje gradjana se moze registrovati na privatnoj adresi. Mislim da je najbolje da to onda bude kucna adresa predsjednika(ce) udruzenja. Ili bilo koja adresa nekog od nas....


mora biti poseban prostor, ne moze se registrovati na privatnoj adresi, to smo provjerili ...smrc
ali dobro u tome je da mislim da sam nasla dobru dusu koja ce nam ustupiti prostorije :namig: (o tom po tom)




> Treca stvar, da bismo imali web stranicu trebamo "malo sajber spejsa" , sto preko UTIC-a kosta nekih 50-tak KM. E sad, da bi to bila bas stranica URA-e trebamo imati registraciju, ili opet ici na privatno ime, da ubrzamo malo stvari. Imamo ponudu za besplatnan dizajn web-a.


sajber space imamo, imamo i tehnicara koji ce to raditi...sve imamo, samo da se registrujemo


 :Love:  nadam se da si sad dobro

----------


## Makano

Dobro sam Nojzic....samo me malo vise umorilo....

Nego za taj prostor...prenijela sam informacije koje su mi dali ljudi sa iskustvom u registracijama, al' se nesto mozda promijenilao......meni je svejedno gdje ce biti......i za placanje prostora sam , ako je potrebno....platimo rentu za 2-3 mjeseca, registrujemo se, pa dalje vidimo sta i kako dalje.....valjda cemo imati kakve simbolicne clanarine za takvu vrstu troskova....


kolace , kupujemo ili pravimo same   :Rolling Eyes:  


Slonic-tonic: ovo nekako dodje k'o more( ili neretva   :Wink:  ...nadolazimo u talasima  :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

> Slonic-tonic: ovo nekako dodje k'o more( ili neretva   ...nadolazimo u talasima


Ma samo nek se talasa  :Wink:  
Bit će to sve za pet-svaki poćetak je težak.
Ja evo za poćetak moram ponovno pročitati status  :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Makano

Vidjeh jucer jumbo plakat, pa me zaintresovalo....
www.otac.ba

----------


## Makano

Hocemo li kakav sastanak? Bar u parku kad je lijepo vrijeme?

----------


## slonić tonić

> Hocemo li kakav sastanak? Bar u parku kad je lijepo vrijeme?


Ja sam za :D

----------


## Njojza

i ja sam za, i priznajem da sam ljuta 
statut je poslan davnih dana, niko ni habera...bice da ce nas par osnovati udruzenje pa makar u parku   :Grin:

----------


## Makano

Mojne tako Njojzic,
budi pozitiva....kao to "ni habera" je u stvari "niko nema primjedbi, jer je statut u stvari savrsen"   :Laughing:  

Ja bih da se sastanemo....da se dogovorimo o lobiranju, koga vrbovati da nam da podrsku...bar toliko ...dok jos mogu proci kroz vrata standardnih dimenzija   :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

:Laughing:

----------


## mamed

HEJ, FAKAT JE STRAŠNO, 
DRAGE MOJE ŽENE,
NIKAKO DA SE MAKNEMO SA MRTVE TAČKE.

HAJTE, BAREM, POŠALJITE KOMENTARE NA STATUT.

----------


## mamed

Njojza oprosti na caps lock.

 Sasvim sam slučajno  :Embarassed:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo ja hoću, nema veze šta, sastanak, organizovanje, komentar statuta (kojeg nemam pa mi pošaljite na pp plz), sve. Sve hoću samo da i kod nas nekšto krene na bolje. Hoće li nas neko pitati kad budu opremali Jezero, hoćemo li kade, stočiće, lopte, prisustvo 3. osobe, aparmane? Ja hoću!

----------


## Mukica

e pa cure - CESTITAM!  :Dancing Fever:  

nisam dugo bila na ovom topicui tek sad vidim da ste se polako pocele kotrljat
zelim vam uskoro veliku lavinu

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A ja se nadam druženjima i seminarima vaših i naših Roda, što prije to bolje.

----------


## apricot

a ja se htjela registrirati na forum, pa mi ne dade!

----------


## Makano

Sto se tice komentara na statut moj jedini je da mi se svidja i nemam primjedbi.
Mislim da ste odradile super posao.....  :Love:  

Mene brine ta registracija. Ako moramo imati prostor, jer ne moze privatna adresa, onda se moramo dogovoriti imamo li tu kakvih opcija?!
Da li da trazimo kakve pojeftino za iznajmiti? I da "ozvanicimo" ovu nasu vezu   :Smile:  

Uostalom da znate....meni ( u stvari dvojkama u stomaku   :Razz:  ) su naumpali kolaci iz Kupa, a ne mogu tamo bez vas.....ne bi mi ni zalogaj prosao niz grlo gledajuci nas sto (treci od vrata, desno)......pa vi vidite....

----------


## Mukica

> a ja se htjela registrirati na forum, pa mi ne dade!


daj link, da ja probam  8)

----------


## mamed

Što se tiče iznajmljivanja prostora jako su skupi.

Ali mislim da nam je to jedina opcija da bi mogli krenuti sa radom.

Hvala Macano na komentaru za statut.
Ja i Muhamed bili baš jučer na kolačima za našim stolom  :Smile:  

Šetamo mi pored Kupa i kaže on meni:
"mama hajmo na kače".
Naručio kolač i kad je pojeo sjeo pored mene i rekao:
"mama sušaj".
U pozadini je svirala klasična muzika i njemu se jako svidjela.
Pitam ga:"hoćemo li ostati još malo da slušamo".
On:" da, da".
I dok je slušao muziku hvatao je nogicom ritam i njihao se u ritmu   :Laughing:  
Bio mi je presladak   :Saint:

----------


## Njojza

jel ko cita moje postove?
prostor imamo (99%), statut imamo, ime imamo, forum imamo, web cemo imati 

sta cekamo?
mamed   :Heart:  sladak kao i uvijek

----------


## Njojza

> a ja se htjela registrirati na forum, pa mi ne dade!


ko kaze?
registrovala si se

----------


## snorki

a gdje je link  :Grin:

----------


## Ivanchica

Sramota   :Embarassed:  ali ja jos nisam procitala statut, bar ne do kraja   :Embarassed:  
Sad sam preumorna za citanje, ali ga dovrsim sutra (casna pionirska) pa saljem komentar

----------


## bera

e stvarno je vrijeme da se sastanemo, vidite šta se sve dešava, ovo se pod hitno mora nešto uraditi, ja bih zemlju grizla kako sam ljuta i fakat treba nam jaka udruga da malo prodrmamo ovo društvo stvarno je sramotno i žalosno šta nam se dešava   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

ČUJE LI MENE IKO? HOĆU STATUT, HOĆU STARUT! HOĆU UDRUŽENJE! I hoću da pomognem koliko je u mojoj moći. Dajte ljudi, jesmo li majke ili nismo? Mi smo u BiH zaista prepušteni sami sebi, dajte da se to sami udruži u zajedno pa ćemo i ljekarima pomoći da bolje rade.

----------


## Njojza

daj mail, posalcu ti statut
sto se mene tice mozemo se naci u nedelju?

ja sam jos vise za hitnu akciju kad sam vidjela da je u 19 dana umrlo 11 beba u porodilistu na kosevu

jadna mala sunca   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mogla bih i ja u nedelju (do 12, ili od 6). 
kapidzicl@lol.ba

----------


## Mayaa

evo ima vijest na iskonu   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


http://www.net.hr/vijesti/page/2007/04/20/0163006.html

----------


## Njojza

vidjela, bolje da ne komentarisem jer ce nam se topic pretvoriti u   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## supavena

Ako šta mogu pomoći, javite na mail vernesa_m@hotmail.com ili ako mogu/smijem došla bih na sljedeći sastanak.

pozdrav

----------


## Makano

Evo i ja sam za nedjelju, mozemo li se sastati?

Za KUCS ne znam sta da vam kazem....osjecam se odgovornom jer uporno sutimo...jer nema NAS da stanemo uz nesretne roditelje.
Kao zdravstveni radnik znam da su objasnjenja ponudjena javnosti moguce istinita, ali prekoracene su granice pristojnosti i covjecnosti....zna se sta je za prostoriju sa inkubatorima, a sta se obavlja u sestrinskoj sobi....gdje se ulazi u cipelama, a gdje u klompama...i ko je odgovoran za mikrobiolosku kontrolu...
Kao roditelj, ostajem bez rijeci, kad u meni sve vristi...kad trudna ocekujem dolazak svojih beba,  dok drugi zale za svojim....

----------


## odra

Ja sad naišla na ovaj topic i reko' - samo da čestitam!!! Drž'te se cure, krenulo je! :D

----------


## pikulica

:Love:  Evo cure, samo malo podrške da što prije krenete i izborite za bolje uvjete za svoje bebače. Za one malene u LJ.I. se nije imao ko boriti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zgembo

podrzavam sve aktivnost oko osnivanja bilo kakvog udruzenja na ove goruce teme u sarajevu i bih.

bilo bi lijepo kad bi se nesto pokrenulo sa mrtve tačke

pozdrav

----------


## Makano

Kazu "ko nije pit'o , nije ni dobio".....  :Grin:  
evo mene po hiljaditi put : "Hocemo li sastanak preko vikenda?" 

p.s. zgembo...statut sam poslala mailom

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja se htjela registrirati na forum, pa mi ne dade!
> 
> 
> ko kaze?
> registrovala si se


nema me ne popisu niti me pušta

----------


## zgembo

Makano hvala za statut 
a i ja bi voljela ako me pustate na neki sastanak ako ga uskoro organizujete

----------


## zgembo

a sto se tice prostora ne znam je li gotova stvar ali ja imam pra ideja, naime opština novi grad ima dosta praznih prostora pa bi se tu mozda nest omoglo uraditi. znam da su nekim udruzenjima i kulturnim drustvima izdavali prostore be gotovo ikakve naknade ili minimalne

----------


## Makano

ehhh zgembo, bas je ovaj svijet mali   :Smile:   ...super da postoji i ta mogucnost za posl. prostor, jer koliko ja znam to je sada jedini problem za nasu registraciju( treba nam adresa)


nego o kojem forumu govorite? moze li se link postaviti ovdje pa da se regisruju svi koji zele  :?

----------


## Zencici

Evo da s ei ja prijavim, definitivno moramo nesto poduzeti na organizaciji i u SA i BIH. Srce me zaboli kada vidim koliko su roditelji u drugim zemljama aktivni. Dovoljno je pogledati one prodajne akcije koje RODA povremeno organizira, pa svi budu zadovoljni, i kupci i prodavci.

A kos nas ja evo danima trazim polovnu autosjedalicu, u oglasima bude jedan ili niti jedna, i onda moras bacati novac skupim zapadnim proizvodjacima i njihovim zastupnicima kod nas. Umjesto da se fino organiziramo i napravimo razmjenu.

Nismo valjda toliko bogati da svi kupujemo 100% novo i to u Chicco prodavnicama.

----------


## slonić tonić

Hoće li biti išta od registracije udruge?
Moram vam reći da smo nažalost propustili dobru priliku za donaciju i to donaciju od najmanje 10.000,00 KM   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Njojza

posalala pozivnicu svima na mail za sastanak.
link za forum ce feri poslati.
ko nije dobio moj mail nek se javi na njojza@gmail.com molim vas
koliko sam uspjela upratiti sve sam vas popisala i registrovala

kad sam vidjela da je proslo pola godine i vise a mi nista jos prosto mi je bilo 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Makano

URA, URA.... :D

----------


## zgembo

svaki pocetak je tezak, bitni su prvi koraci
ali nakon par koraka tesko se zaustaviti
URA URAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Makano

Eeee da....more je provod, more su koke
more je izvor zivota, jel' tako Moke.....

Sta ste se usutili?....gdje ste?.....rostiljate se?

Nesto kontam, posto nam je ocigledno prostor, tj adresa najveci problem, a nemamo bas nekih opcija, sta mislite o tome da pitamo u nekoj od igraonica?
Fino zamolimo vlasnike za razgovor, i pitamo da li bi bili zaintresirani da nas podrze?
Mi njima ponudimo clanarinu, u nekom iznosu , a oni nama adresu i da se u "toj i toj" igraoni nalazi zvanicno sjediste udruzenja roditelja (bar za neko vrijeme...6 mj, godinu dana) dok se malo ne uhodamo i skontamo kakav vlastiti prostor.

----------


## Bucika

> Evo cure, samo malo podrške da što prije krenete i izborite za bolje uvjete za svoje bebače. Za one malene u LJ.I. se nije imao ko boriti


Boze kakvo glupo poredjenje,vi ste svoje bebe htjele,a one u LJ.I. su jadnice uglavnom nezeljene,drage mame sa foruma Bebano,pravite se vazne kupovinom gluposti,koji ce vama udruga,vi ne znate sta cete od preseravanja,udruga je za samohrane roditelje,a ne za vas. Rodi svaka cast,a balinkure bolje sutite.

----------


## Bucika

[quote="Bucika"]


> Evo cure, samo malo podrške da što prije krenete i izborite za bolje uvjete za svoje bebače. Za one malene u LJ.I. se nije imao ko boriti


Boze kakvo glupo poredjenje

----------


## Bucika

[quote="Bucika"]


> Evo cure, samo malo podrške da što prije krenete i izborite za bolje uvjete za svoje bebače. Za one malene u LJ.I. se nije imao ko boriti

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam ovaj topic jer je nakupio vec jako puno stranica, te upozoravam Buciku da ne ostavlja ovakve komentare i da ne vrijedja forumasice te da nas ne prisiljava da je jos jednom upozorimo.

Molim vas da konstruktivnu raspravu o osnivanje roditeljske udruge u BiH tj. Sarajevu, koje RODA podrzava, nastavite na ovom topicu Sastanak Udruge roditelja u Sarajevu 2. dio

----------

